# 8 " palmgrem rotary table



## scoventry65 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where is the model number on this table located.I"am looking for a owners manual for it.Thank you much for any help ! Steve


----------



## donthack (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like they are still in buiseness, here is thier phone 800.621.6145 hope it works.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 21, 2014)

The model number for the horizontal/vertical 8" rotary table is 862, catalog number is 9632806

http://www.palmgren.com/


----------



## Bobf (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a 10" and couldn't find a model # on it. There was a "NO. " cast into the base after the PALMGREN but no actual #.
There are some hand stamped numbers on the outer edge of my table, mine are "123-10-211" have no idea the significance, perhaps date-size-SN ???


----------



## scoventry65 (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you for the answers. Steve


----------

